
Danone is engaging all 100k employees in the running of the company - sohkamyung
https://qz.com/work/1618038/danone-asked-100000-employees-to-help-run-a-multinational-company/
======
duxup
This reads like a PR piece, there is really nothing about what happens when
the rubber meets the road. Lots of talk about voting (not how much/ impact),
Glassdoor ratings, and nice environmental ideas.

------
reallymental
It seems like a very French thing to make the 'conquered' (or in this case,
employed) part of oneself.

Antithetical to any other way of merely being the administrative authority
over the employed.

Schneider Electric (again a French company) is doing this as well... is there
a need for such cap raise? It seems like they're unloading risk onto their
employees, from a cynical perspective.

~~~
athenot
I see this also as a move to avoid a confrontational relationship between
employees and management, which happens so easily in France—especially with
highly political unions.

In the US, I would say an analogy is Delta Airlines which has been running a
more inclusive style of management so as to avoid unionization of their
workforce.

But in Danone's case, it also goes along pretty well with their business goals
and can be a good differentiator if they play their cards well.

------
yohann305
Having ‘skin in the game’ the leitmotif of the 2020s years.

~~~
pluma
AKA co-operatives. But that would mean giving those employees actual power and
ultimately proportional compensation (i.e. you can no longer justify paying
the C-level staff orders of magnitude more than the majority of the workforce,
at least not without that majority signing off on those paychecks).

~~~
adam
I agree with you that organizationally companies may end up having to go in
that direction, but I think there are some interim steps to have employees
feel more like they have a voice.

For example, we run internal prediction markets at companies where employees
get to make bets on relevant outcomes (will we beat sales targets this
quarter, will this project get done on time, etc.) that drive decision making.
We also run internal Kickstarter-style crowdfunding campaigns, where a chunk
of money is literally distributed to employees to spend on ideas they come up
with themselves. So for example, we're working with a nuclear lab and they
distributed $1.5M to about 500 employees. Ideas they came up with that the
"crowd" funded to their "tipping point," the lab agreed would turn in to
actual projects. Normally these decisions would have been made by executives
only, now they've been completely democratized.

~~~
logicchains
What platform do you use for prediction markets; is it open source/publically
available?

~~~
derivagral
From his profile, it looks like his current company[0] is the platform and
he's talking about clients. Cool concept, I know someone involved in
engagement in a large public company who's trying to handle the culture of
execs vs employees.

[0] cultivatelabs.com

------
llamataboot
Can they vote on executive compensation?

------
initself
Does Danone still run Odoo?

